# "New" South Bend Lathes- anyone bought one?



## HMF (May 13, 2011)

Here is a topic you can't discuss freely on thyat "other" forum:

Has anyone actually purchased a "new" South Bend lathe?

If so, how is it?

Thanks,


Nelson


----------



## pdentrem (May 13, 2011)

I too was wondering about that lathe. Is it worth $5k?


----------



## HMF (May 14, 2011)

*Re:*



			
				pdentrem link=topic=2159.msg14009#msg14009 date=1305320642 said:
			
		

> I too was wondering about that lathe. Is it worth $5k?



Considering that a Heavy 10 was going for about $7500 towards the end, I think the new lathes are probably priced pretty fairly. The problem is that, with Chinese lathes going for less, I think the home hobbyist types are more likely to buy a Harbor Freight or Grizzly-branded lathe for less, with the understanding that some modifications will be needed. Just my opinion, of course.

Best,


Nelson


----------



## b.lindsey (May 15, 2011)

I like the look of it and for the size the price seems in line. Their larger machines indicate Allen-Bradley controls which i would prefer but not sure that applies to the "new" 10K. I would want to see one up close ideally. I think the fact that they are made in taiwan rather than the mainland is a plus too.

Bill


----------



## msilhunter1 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: "New" South Bend Lathes- anyone bought one?*

I'm looking at a southbend 9x 4 1/2ft. Can you help me on how much it worth. The catalog number is CL644R.


----------



## pineyfolks (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: "New" South Bend Lathes- anyone bought one?*

Did they ever increase the spindle bore to take 5C collets? The price is to high for me but I'd still like one.


----------



## msilhunter1 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: "New" South Bend Lathes- anyone bought one?*



msilhunter1 said:


> I'm looking at a southbend 9x 4 1/2ft. Can you help me on how much it worth. The catalog number is CL644R.


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: "New" South Bend Lathes- anyone bought one?*



Nelson said:


> Here is a topic you can't discuss freely on thyat "other" forum:
> 
> Has anyone actually purchased a "new" South Bend lathe?
> 
> ...



I bought the little 8k and am quite happy with it. Very accurate and perfect size for my needs.

Now if I could just figure out how to put a 9a quick change gear box on it, it would be perfect.


----------



## old_dave (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: "New" South Bend Lathes- anyone bought one?*



Nelson said:


> Here is a topic you can't discuss freely on thyat "other" forum:
> 
> Has anyone actually purchased a "new" South Bend lathe?
> 
> ...



I'm guessing this is the "other" forum with the initials "PM". There was recently a thread there by someone who bought a new 10K. He gave it a gratifyingly extensive and objective review. And overall I'd say he was favorable.
David


----------



## scwhite (Apr 18, 2017)

Nels said:


> *Re:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in The Grizzly Store in Springfield, Mo.
Just a week it to ago
I was in there to buy a  horizontal bandsaw
And I took a look at the Southbend lathes
  It really looked good I was wishing I could get one
The one I was looking at had a price tag for $10,000.
I think it was the heavy 10K
They was out of stock
They do have display on the floor


----------

